# "womens" XS bike w/ 33" seatpost-pedal!! WTF!



## ecogirl22 (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, I think i just need to vent. I"m hoping I'm not the only woman who thinks this is completely wrong of a bike manufacturer to do. If you sell a bike for women w/ a stand over height of 27-28" ( QR XS 46cm) how can you justify selling it with a seatpost with a MINIMUM distance from the seat to pedals at 33"!! Its simply impossible for any woman its fit for to ride. You have to take it in to get cut. IMO that's just wrong to have to get main parts cut down to size when you sell a bike for that size person.

I asked in wrenching how to cut the aero tube.

ok, vent over. anyone else experience stuff like this? They must have just used their std seatpost instead of making a shorter one. Do all the manufacturers do this?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They shoulda swapped it out for you. Any bike shop worth its salt would do what it takes to make sure the bike fits you before it leaves the shop.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

*All* the Trek Madones with the integrated seat post have this problem. I lost 2 grand on my 5.2 to learn it. The shop sent me to a professional "fitter" who made it fit to his and the shop's satisfaction. But the seat-pedal distance was still 1cm too long and thus my knee was still too straight. Eventually I sold it and bought a 4.7 which has ... ta da ... an old style seat post that* I *can lower the essential 10mm.

I believe all bicycle engineers are men over 6'2" and women over 5'10". They have no idea of how little things can ruin their "woman's" bike (even if the buyer is a guy). According to the shop where I bought my second Madone, Short people aren't enough market for the manufacturers to "do it right," not just cheap. Note: Cheap engineering does not result in an inexpensive price for the bicycle..


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I suggest you both bring your business to another bike shop. Like il sogno says, "Any bike shop worth its salt would do what it takes to make sure the bike fits you before it leaves the shop."


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Why would you want a bike with an integrated seatpost? Those bikes are very stiff in terms of vertical compliant so I would stay away from those bikes as far as possible unless you want a very stiff ride. You want a stiff drivetrain not vertical ride stiffness. For a woman or any man for that matter, nothing is more sexier than riding bike with a traditional skinny and curved 27.2 mm seatpost.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

tigoat said:


> Why would you want a bike with an integrated seatpost?


No one in the fitting process mentioned it. I only found out later when the Trek Rep told me "if you touch that" it will void the warranty.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

eco girl and trek 2.3 -- I feel your pain. I've also found that the European bicycle manufacturers are a bit more sympatico with the height challenged than the Americans.


----------

